# Swan-Hunter,the last hurrah



## GEORDIE LAD (Sep 6, 2005)

I just read in the Shields Gazette that the two hammerhead cranes at the Swan-Hunter yard have now been demolished.AMEN.......Doug(Cloud)


----------



## michael charters (Apr 4, 2010)

Why I man?


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

The sad scene was repeated several times on TV
End of an era.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Joined my first ship at Swans Jan 1959 a sad day indeed.

Ray


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It is indeed a sad day not only for Newcastle but the North East Ship build/repair business in general. Any plans for the area?


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

*Shipyard cranes*

Two have been preserved on the Clyde. They look great. Tyneside could have preserved one at Swan's at least. A lot of folk are not interested in heritage though a lot are. Depends who has the purse strings. On the way to a Chinese furnace I suppose. Sad,

Regards Malky


----------



## albatross1923 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Clyde Cranes*



Malky Glaister said:


> Two have been preserved on the Clyde. They look great. Tyneside could have preserved one at Swan's at least. A lot of folk are not interested in heritage though a lot are. Depends who has the purse strings. On the way to a Chinese furnace I suppose. Sad,
> 
> Regards Malky


The Two Cranes That Are On The River Cllyde Are Situated 
One at Stobcross And The Other At Whiteinch In Front of Barclay Curles Old Engine Shop Where I served my time many years ago 1939/1944
Barclays became a subsidery of Swan Hunters in 1912 so all is not lost
the Tyne will live on by the clyde
yours iain
albatross 1923


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

I assume the one the NEM Wallsend has long gone?


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

There remains one more in Port Glasgow (a couple of years ago at least) formely used by Kincaids for installing B&W's into new buildings. I hope it is still there
regards Malky


----------



## vinnie05 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Hammerhead cranes*

The biggest hammerhead on the river is still standing at the site of the old Vickers Naval Yard. Walked underneath it many times while serving my apprenticeship.


----------



## william dillon (Jun 9, 2005)

Malky,
If you mean the one at James Watt dock (I think that's what it's called) then yes it is still there alongside another ancient old crane, I hope the site developers are forced to keep & maintain them.
I think the hammerhead is ex. Clydeport.
P.S.
I think they are "Listed"


----------

